# A Dimensão Ética das Alterações Climáticas



## José M. Sousa (1 Jun 2008 às 20:53)

O problema das Alterações Climáticas não pode ser discutido exclusivamente com base em argumentos de natureza científica. Mesmo aceitando o argumento dos cépticos de que existirão muitas incertezas sobre a dimensão do fenómeno, é necessário ter em  conta os riscos e a dimensão ética do problema. Temos uma responsabilidade ética perante as gerações mais novas e as vindouras, para com os mais frágeis e também  para com as outras espécies. Eu já li neste fórum que  mais valia que nos preocupássemos com o ambiente, etc. como se isso nada tivesse a ver com as alterações climáticas. Nada de mais errado.

Este vídeo põe o problema de forma  interessante:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-faBHqVu04&eurl=http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/search/label/V%C3%ADdeos?updated-max=2007-08-04T17%3A40%3A00Z&max-results=20[/YOUTUBE]

Um texto que resume a questão:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dckws285_12csptqpgv

Saliento: 

«From the standpoint of ethics, those who engage in risky behavior are not exonerated because they did not know that their behavior would actually cause damage. Under law that implements this ethical norm, for instance, to be convicted of reckless driving or reckless endangerment, a prosecutor simply has to prove that the defendant acted in a way that he or she should have known to be risky. Many types of risky behavior are criminal because societies believe dangerous behavior is irresponsible and should not be condoned»


Mais, para quem quiser aprofundar : "White Paper on the Ethical Dimensions of Climate Change":

http://rockethics.psu.edu/climate/whitepaper/edcc-whitepaper.pdf


----------



## José M. Sousa (12 Set 2008 às 21:16)

A OXFAM publicou um documento intitulado "Climate Wrongs and Human Rights"  sobre as implicações sobre os direitos humanos das alterações climáticas.

Sumário em inglês


----------



## Popelina (7 Out 2008 às 11:34)

Concordo com esta análise, completamente. O que quer dizer que temos opções (ainda temos), tempos pouco tempo, temos a capacidade individual de agir (mas não fazemos o suficiente) e temos a capacidade de pressionar (decisões institucionais à escala nacional e internacional). Mas será que é suficiente?


http://de-grau.blogspot.com


----------



## José M. Sousa (7 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Popelina disse:


> Concordo com esta análise, completamente. O que quer dizer que temos opções (ainda temos), tempos pouco tempo, temos a capacidade individual de agir (mas não fazemos o suficiente) e temos a capacidade de pressionar (decisões institucionais à escala nacional e internacional). Mas será que é suficiente?
> 
> 
> http://de-grau.blogspot.com



Não será certamente, mas já seria alguma coisa. Temos sobretudo de nos associar para agir colectivamente. Suponho que esta crise financeira pode ajudar as pessoas a despertar, ou talvez não!


----------



## Popelina (8 Out 2008 às 09:06)

Estou de acordo. Gostaria de colocar uma questão. Sendo Portugal um país com elevados índices de pluviosidade (ou não?) , não poderíamos fazer mais esforços em termos de recuperação de águas pluviais para utlização doméstica?

http://de-grau.blogspot.com


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2008 às 12:08)

Popelina disse:


> Estou de acordo. Gostaria de colocar uma questão. Sendo Portugal um país com elevados índices de pluviosidade (ou não?) , não poderíamos fazer mais esforços em termos de recuperação de águas pluviais para utlização doméstica?
> 
> http://de-grau.blogspot.com



Penso que consigo responder, uma vez que é a minha área (tratamento de águas) e dimensionamento de estações elevatórias.

Capitação por habitante:

Consumo = 150Litros/Hab/Dia que acaba em águas residuais
Consumo diário (média) = 300L/Hab/Dia

Não sei qual a média de precipitação no país, mas em Castelo Branco anda nos 800mm/m2/ano, ou seja, cada habitante precisa de uma área de bacia hidrográfica na ordem de 137m2, ou seja, para o concelho de Castelo Branco, precisamos de 60000hab x 137m2/10000 = 800ha de bacia hidrográfica.

Se houvesse uma vivenda por habitante, talvez bastasse a precipitação anual, imaginando um vivenda com telhado 11x12 = 133m2 para 800mm anuais de precipitação. Mas não há uma vivenda por habitante!

Outro problema, tem a ver com as águas pluviais, que são consideradas águas sujas (não confundir com águas residuais domésticas+industriais)!

As águas dos telhados teriam de ser obviamente tratadas, pois existe a poluição e carga orgânica existente nos telhados. Do tratamento da água (arejamento, desinfecção, correcção de pH, filtração, decantação, desinfecção e correcção finais), existem uma %desta que é perdida ao processo, e principalmente na lavagem dos filtros, digamos que 5-10% dependendo um pouco do caudal, quanto maior o caudal, menos eficiente é o processo (em termos de produção).

Outros problemas se levantam:

- As águas pluviais também se destinam a fazer parte das linhas de água (ribeiros, rios) que recebem do tratamento das ETAR's.
- Toda a água das cidades seriam encaminhadas por gravidade para zonas mais baixas, até chegar a uma ETA, pelo que depois do tratamento teriam de ser novamente bombadas para a cidade (ponto mais alto) gastando-se imensa energia e refletindo-se na factura da água! 
(As ETAS constroem-se preferencialmente em locais a montante dos seus destinos, para que a água produzida se desloque por gravidade e assim nos saia mais barata na factura)!


Nota: Mas nem tudo é negativo, eu sei que nos Estados Unidos, em alguns estados se aproveita a água recolhida da chuva nas auto-estradas, sendo reconduzida para Estações de Tratamento (ETAS)!


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2008 às 12:24)

Popelina disse:


> Estou de acordo. Gostaria de colocar uma questão. Sendo Portugal um país com elevados índices de pluviosidade (ou não?) , não poderíamos fazer mais esforços em termos de recuperação de águas pluviais para utlização doméstica?
> 
> http://de-grau.blogspot.com



Outro problema resulta do facto da rede de pluviais nas cidades, não ser toda 
unitária, isto é muitas vezes é partilhada com as águas residuiais domésticas (esgoto) o que impede por lei que se destine novamente a consumo, e actualmente para regas terá que levar tratamento terciário nas ETARES e talvez ainda 5-10% destas estejam preparadas para isso! Nota: tratamento terciário em ETARES tem a ver com a eliminação do azoto (nitratos, nitritos..)

Mesmo que fosse rede unitária para os pluviais, há sempre o risco de sofrer infiltrações de águas residuais domésticas, embora exista legislação e que é comprida na execução de valas, colocando a conduta de esgoto no fundo, e as outras mais acima e ao lado. O ideal era que passassem em lugares opostos das ruas, mas não acredito que aconteça sempre!

Portanto, o uso de águas pluviais dos telhados, acarreta riscos, não chegaria às linhas de água, não alimentaria os passaros e outros bichanos e quando muito apenas serviria para regas!


----------



## Popelina (8 Out 2008 às 14:31)

Agradeço a resposta muito completa e detalhada.
No entanto, cada vez há mais países a defenderem a utilização destas águas. Em França por exemplo existem mesmo sistemas de incentivos fiscais para quem invista em equipamentos. Será assim tão dificil?


----------



## Paulo H (8 Out 2008 às 14:42)

Popelina disse:


> Agradeço a resposta muito completa e detalhada.
> No entanto, cada vez há mais países a defenderem a utilização destas águas. Em França por exemplo existem mesmo sistemas de incentivos fiscais para quem invista em equipamentos. Será assim tão dificil?



Difícil não é! E o futuro passa por aí, tudo indica que a água será cada vez mais um bem mais que precioso!

E neste momento já existem tecnologias domésticas para isso, não apenas industriais.

É como tudo, é um investimento. Cada português podia muito bem ter um painel fotovoltaico e livrar-se da rede eléctrica nacional (pelo menos em parte)! Mas ainda é um investimento para 5 anos de retorno de lucro, mas a inovação não pára e em breve as energias serão muito mais variadas e competitivas.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2008 às 21:43)

> É como tudo, é um investimento. Cada português podia muito bem ter um painel fotovoltaico e livrar-se da rede eléctrica nacional (pelo menos em parte)! Mas ainda é um investimento para 5 anos de retorno de lucro, mas a inovação não pára e em breve as energias serão muito mais variadas e competitivas.



Ora ai está Paulo H..concordo plenamente contigo 

mas se toda a gente tivesse um painel fotovoltaico a EDP falia..

eu cá não me importava mesmo nada de ter a casa toda artilhada..paineis solares e também aproveitar um bocado da energia eólica 

eu acho que a EDP devia investir cada vez mais nas energias renováveis...há muitos sitios em portugal onde se pode aproveitar muita energia..


----------



## Popelina (10 Out 2008 às 12:15)

Bruno e Paulo,

Obrigada pelas informações muito esclarecedoras.
Concordo com as vossas propostas e claro, há imenso caminho a percorrer. As instalações de painéis fotovoltaicos não são evidentes em prédios ou são? 

pequena questão técnica em relação a estes fóruns como é que se coloca o quote?


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 12:46)

Popelina disse:


> pequena questão técnica em relação a estes fóruns como é que se coloca o quote?



Em baixo do lado direito da mensagem da pessoa que pretendes fazer o quote está um botão azul que diz "CITAR". 

Basta clicares aí


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 13:07)

Brunomc disse:


> Ora ai está Paulo H..concordo plenamente contigo
> 
> mas se toda a gente tivesse um painel fotovoltaico a EDP falia..
> 
> ...



Trabalha-se para isso! Mas há muitas dificuldades pelo caminho.

Ao nível da energia hídrica, aproveitamos 70% do nosso potencial. Somos um dos poucos países europeus que ainda pode crescer nesse campo. Mas somos também um país com muitas barreiras. Dificilmente chegaremos aos 90% de potencial aproveitado.

A eólica é a que actualmente mais cresce!
No primeiro semestre de 2008, 11% de energia eléctrica consumida em Portugal foi de origem eólica!






Fonte

Quanto à solar, (térmica e fotovoltaica), são energias que ainda têm mutio caminho pela frente. Mas que apesar de caras, já começam a dar algum rendimento. Ainda por cima se forem aproveitados os incentivos fiscais, mais se pode ganhar!

Recomendo a leitura do decreto de lei: 363/2007 (Microgeração)
Remuneração e facturação na página 4 do pdf.



Popelina disse:


> Bruno e Paulo,
> 
> Obrigada pelas informações muito esclarecedoras.
> Concordo com as vossas propostas e claro, há imenso caminho a percorrer. As instalações de painéis fotovoltaicos não são evidentes em prédios ou são?



Há uma série de trabalho de investigação nesse sentido! Muitos mesmo.
Procura por: "Energia solar em edifícios"



Popelina disse:


> pequena questão técnica em relação a estes fóruns como é que se coloca o quote?



Basta clicar em "Citar" no post que queres fazer "quote".


----------



## Popelina (14 Out 2008 às 10:14)

Obrigada, mais uma vez, pelas informações. Vamos a ver se funciona.

A eólica é a que actualmente mais cresce!
No primeiro semestre de 2008, 11% de energia eléctrica consumida em Portugal foi de origem eólica!



Infelizmente não posso colocar uma na minha varanda, senão não hesitaria porque há imenso vento na minha zona. Para quando micro aplicações para pôr na janela e na varanda? (estou a falar a sério):


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2008 às 01:25)

Popelina disse:


> Infelizmente não posso colocar uma na minha varanda, senão não hesitaria porque há imenso vento na minha zona. Para quando micro aplicações para pôr na janela e na varanda? (estou a falar a sério):



Actualmente, a eólica está a dar os últimos passos do que diz respeito à construção de mais moinhos eólicos. Há apenas uma meia dúzia de manchas no nosso país a explorar. Tudo o resto já está delineado e em fase de projecto

Por isso, o próximo passo é esse mesmo levar a eólica aos edifícios.
Existem já bastantes protótipos, uns bastantes artisticos até.
Da mesma forma que hoje crescem os painéis fotovoltaico e térmicos nos telhados dos edifícios, dentro em breve a eólica deverá também fazer parte.

No futuro, pretende-se tornar os edifícios praticamente independentes ao nível do consumo de energia eléctrica da rede publica.


----------



## Popelina (20 Out 2008 às 09:01)

AnDré disse:


> Actualmente, a eólica está a dar os últimos passos do que diz respeito à construção de mais moinhos eólicos. Há apenas uma meia dúzia de manchas no nosso país a explorar. Tudo o resto já está delineado e em fase de projecto
> 
> Por isso, o próximo passo é esse mesmo levar a eólica aos edifícios.
> Existem já bastantes protótipos, uns bastantes artisticos até.
> ...



Mas isso é realmente fantástico. Há referências sobre estas matérias que se possam consultar na internet?


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 10:32)

Popelina disse:


> Mas isso é realmente fantástico. Há referências sobre estas matérias que se possam consultar na internet?



Basta procurares por "eólica+edificios" e obtens logo uma série de informações!

Alguns exemplos de alguns projectos:

http://viveraltadelisboa.blogspot.com/2007/02/edifcios-amigos-do-ambiente-turbina.html

Aerogeradores do Bahrain World Trade Center


----------

